# what is this type? how do i get rid of it?



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

what is this type? how do i get rid of it?

some kind of blue-green alge.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is blue green algae or cyanobacteria, whichever name you prefer. Where intense light strikes is where it tends to grow, and it grows when the nitrate level is low. You need to remove what is now there, avoid any sunlight striking near the substrate line, and use more nitrates. Here is a good algae reference: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

good info in the link, thanks.


----------

